# Glock entangled in personal injury case with Cabelas, Buffalo Bore ammo



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

*Glock entangled in personal injury case with Cabela's, Buffalo Bore ammo*

Glock entangled in personal injury case with Cabela's, Buffalo Bore ammo


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Does the Buffalo Bore box state that using the ammo in a Glock is a no-no? If not, that is an interesting omission on their part.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

It's the owners mistake not knowing his gun! Everyone knows +P+ ammo is a No-No in Glocks and several other brands. jmho


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

If you read the comments, some are saying the ammo is a lead nose, not jacketed which could cause lead build up and fouling, possibly the cause of this issue.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Blackhawkman said:


> It's the owners mistake not knowing his gun! Everyone knows +P+ ammo is a No-No in Glocks and several other brands. jmho


I know the Glock 19 handles +P+ fine... you just don't want to use a steady diet of it. And the Glock 20 is commonly used with pretty hot 10mm loads for hunting and for self defense and handles those quite well, too.

I watched a test of a gen3 Glock 19 shooting the Winchester Ranger 127gr JHP +P+ RA9TA load which is rated somewhere between 40,000 and 42,000 psi. Glock said the 19 would safely handle pressures up to 43,000 psi. This Winchester Ranger load is a Law Enforcement load and has been used for years in Glocks. Another +P+ load that has been used by law enforcement is the Federal 9BPLE load.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BackyardCowboy said:


> If you read the comments, some are saying the ammo is a lead nose, not jacketed which could cause lead build up and fouling, possibly the cause of this issue.


I would also bet that the shooter was using Buffalo Bore's hard cast lead bullet loads. The benefits with polygonal rifling are easier cleaning and higher velocities due to a better gas seal. The drawback is the better gas seal is not friendly with lead bullets and together, cause pressures to rise well above the maximum ceilings in polygonal barrels. If these bullets were used then this would indicate that the fault lies with the shooter.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BackyardCowboy said:


> If you read the comments, some are saying the ammo is a lead nose, not jacketed which could cause lead build up and fouling, possibly the cause of this issue.


Well, if that's the case with the ammo being lead, then they should not have been shooting it through a barrel that has Polygonal rifling.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Well, if that's the case with the ammo being lead, then they should not have been shooting it through a barrel that has Polygonal rifling.


Exactly! Glock warns against the use of lead bullets in their handguns. How Buffalo Bore and Cabela's could also be named is beyond me? That's almost like blaming a car manufacturer and dealer for the results of a drunk driving accident. I don't see how the plaintiff in this case could ever win. I'm surprised it wasn't thrown out from the beginning. Another baseless law suit. It just goes to show how far the "liars for hire" will go. But then again this is in Massachusetts. Ted Kennedy got off with vehicular homicide and drunken driving. What else can you expect?


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Let's say I swing into Bubba Gun Shop and Bumper Plating. I ask Bubba for some of those 40 caliber cartridges with lead bullets. Bubba replies, ",...them is reloads." Nuff said.


----------

